# **LA GENTE CAR CLUB SUPER SHOW!**



## Guest (Aug 24, 2007)

IS LA GENTE CAR CLUB HAVING A SHOW THIS YEAR? HIT ME UP IF ANYONE HAS INFO ON THAT! THANKS

ARMANDO "BIG MANDO" ALDAMA
BIG ENT. MAGAZINE - YUMA, AZ / PHOENIX, AZ

BIG ENT. MAGAZINE


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> IS LA GENTE CAR CLUB HAVING A SHOW THIS YEAR? HIT ME UP IF ANYONE HAS INFO ON THAT! THANKS
> 
> X2


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

WELL DOES ANY 1 KNOW


----------



## BRINCAS YOU (Jan 18, 2007)

DON'T KNOW BUT DOES ANYBODY KNOW
WHAT HAPPENED TO JOJO AND PERICO 
FROM THE LA CHAPTER LET ME KNOW :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:dunno:


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

jojo has been sick...he has been in and out of the hospital.get w chu pac he can let u know whats up......what up L.G. (chu pac,oscar,and all the crazy crew)


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FINESTCARCLUB_@Aug 26 2007, 06:59 PM~8646036
> *jojo has been sick...he has been in and out of the hospital.get w chu pac he can let u know whats up......what up L.G. (chu pac,oscar,and all the crazy crew)
> *


DOES HE HAVE A LAY IT LOW ACCOUNT? I KNOW CHU PAC


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2007)

LA GENTE CC IMPERIAL VALLEY JUST DISAPEARED WITHOUT A TRACE! NOOOOOO


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

> LA GENTE CC IMPERIAL VALLEY JUST DISAPEARED WITHOUT A TRACE! NOOOOOO
> [/qute]


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

hey rich if LA GENTE not gona have a show maye we can get a few clubs together and have a picnic around the same time there show was
nothing fancy no trophys just kick it at cattle call or something like that


----------



## The Trophy Guy (Oct 17, 2006)

Hey, let's not give up on La Gente Del Valle Imperial yet... 

Negotiations are on the way with the Fair Grounds.

They're still around so stay tuned..

Victor "The Trophy Guy"


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2007)

is antonio still the prez?


----------



## moros (Jul 10, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## The Trophy Guy (Oct 17, 2006)

Not sure if Tony is the prez but I don't think so. He's busy with his nite club. I'll know more this weekend about the La Gente Car Show..


Victor "The Trophy Guy"


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FINESTCARCLUB_@Aug 26 2007, 07:59 PM~8646036
> *jojo has been sick...he has been in and out of the hospital.get w chu pac he can let u know whats up......what up L.G. (chu pac,oscar,and all the crazy crew)
> *


man! i need to pay my old president JOJO visit


----------



## The Trophy Guy (Oct 17, 2006)

*Ok La Gente Car Show fans... right off the press.*
Negotiations are underway with the fairgrounds for Saturday, October 27 with early move-in taking place Friday, October 26. Those that have been there before know the routine. For those of you that have not, there is indoor and outdoor parking. There is some first-come, first-served as well as "quality" for indoor parking. I would suggest you call the contact numbers as quickly as you can.

Everything, including entertainment is to be announced. They plan to start handing out a temporary flyer at the Indoor San Diego carshow this Sunday, September 2. Make sure you grab one. 

Oh, and by the way, the President is Ricard Oliveras and the VP is Franco Figueroa.

So come on out and support.

You know I'll be there in my motorhome with some "cold" stuff to drink.

Victor "The Trophy Guy"


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BRINCAS YOU (Jan 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Aug 31 2007, 09:32 AM~8685887
> *man! i need to pay my old president JOJO visit
> *


LETS DO THIS GRENAS


----------



## BRINCAS YOU (Jan 18, 2007)

TTT


----------



## The Trophy Guy (Oct 17, 2006)

OK people... let's keep the support going. 
Let's not give up yet but stay tuned.
Victor "The Trophy Guy"


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

*Uniques CC Yuma will be there showing why we are and alway's will be the best in Yuma. Hopefully other Yuma clubs show up strong for Yuma AZ showing why they should be the best. 
We will take 10 Lowriders to the La gente show 5 of which will be showing in Vegas and freshly redone for 2007. including Krazy Kreation my truck and my 31 chevy car that will show for theb 1st time at la Gente.

We have been setting up for this show who all year, so I hope it happens and Hopefully we don't get all our cars thrown outside again.*


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

ROLLERZ ONLY WILL BE THERE SUPPORTING LA GENTE C.C. :thumbsup:


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## pa que pues (Aug 9, 2007)

LA RAZA DE SOUTH AZ CAR AND BIKE CLUB formerly MI VIDA (South AZ) Will be there to represent and give out flyers to our 10th annual car show in Yuma Az. We don't think we are the best in Yuma but we try to support everyone with our cars and with the events we have all year long to help out the community and to keep the lowrider movement alive.


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

Might have to support the local homies. I'll speak to my club.


----------



## The Trophy Guy (Oct 17, 2006)

TTT

Victor "The Trophy Guy"


----------



## NOTORIOUS68 (Nov 8, 2004)

Any word Yet Victor ???


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2007)

Big Ent. Magazine will be there. When the fyler comes out let me know so i can help out the homies and post up on my page!!!! The La Gente Show was always my favorite. I started showing my bike there when i was 15 and my car soon after. We (car clubs, solo riders etc) need to help get the word out. 

Lets continue to support the homies of La Gente Car Club IV and help make their show a success!


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The Trophy Guy_@Aug 31 2007, 06:03 PM~8689238
> *Ok La Gente Car Show fans... right off the press.
> Negotiations are underway with the fairgrounds for Saturday, October 27 with early move-in taking place Friday, October 26.  Those that have been there before know the routine.  For those of you that have not, there is indoor and outdoor parking.  There is some first-come, first-served as well as "quality" for indoor parking.  I would suggest you call the contact numbers as quickly as you can.
> 
> ...


Hell Yeah my birthday is the 25th of Oct. I guess Ill have to party at the show!!!


----------



## The Trophy Guy (Oct 17, 2006)

Yeah... this being September 3...
I met with them this weekend. As of right now, they're looking at October 27 but someone else may have already put a deposit down for another event. If that's the case, they will be forced to go to November 3. They won't know anything until Wednesday or Thursday of this week. They're really trying to get it going. Everybody hang loose, as soon as I hear more I will post it. In the meantime, it is a good show. Let's come out and support them.

Victor "The Trophy Guy"


----------



## NOTORIOUS68 (Nov 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Trophy Guy_@Sep 4 2007, 11:33 AM~8712696
> *Yeah... this being September 3...
> I met with them this weekend. As of right now, they're looking at October 27 but someone else may have already put a deposit down for another event.  If that's the case, they will be forced to go to November 3.  They won't know anything until Wednesday or Thursday of this week.  They're really trying to get it going.  Everybody hang loose, as soon as I hear more I will post it.  In the meantime, it is a good show.  Let's come out and support them.
> 
> ...



GRACIAS VICTOR ... :thumbsup:


----------



## The Trophy Guy (Oct 17, 2006)

Right back at you Notorious68. It's all about helping each other....
TTT

Victor "The Trophy Guy"


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pa que pues_@Sep 2 2007, 10:31 PM~8699746
> *LA RAZA DE SOUTH AZ CAR AND BIKE CLUB formerly MI VIDA (South AZ) Will be there to represent and give out flyers to our 10th annual car show in Yuma Az. We don't think we are the best in Yuma but we try to support everyone with our cars and with the events we have all year long to help out the community and to keep the lowrider movement alive.
> *


That's great. Just do some nice 1st place trophy's for us, We greatly appreciate everything you do for our sport and community and we'll show strong for you guy's too.


----------



## The Trophy Guy (Oct 17, 2006)

Only the best, baby, only the best....and thanks.

La Gente Del Valle Imperial presents Super Show 15[/b]

Saturday, October 27, 2007 at the Imperial Valley Expo (fairgounds). 

Ealry move in Friday, October 26. Remember, there is some inside parking so be sure to call the contact number for more information. You know what they say happens if you snooze. 

Vendors slots are available.

The Airporter Inn is right across the street from the expo but I understand rooms go fast. Their number is (760) 355-4500. Good luck!

Flyer and list of entertainment still to come. More info will come later.

Contact Pablo at (760) 587-0405 for more information. 

As always, drop a note and let me know you were here.
Victor "The Trophy Guy" is posting it  
310-938-9400


----------



## 79BLUES (Nov 15, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NOTORIOUS68 (Nov 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Trophy Guy_@Sep 5 2007, 08:36 AM~8720256
> *Only the best, baby, only the best....and thanks.
> 
> La Gente Del Valle Imperial presents Super Show 15*
> ...




I knew you would find out when it would be Victor ... gracias


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by The Trophy Guy_@Sep 5 2007, 08:36 AM~8720256
> *Only the best, baby, only the best....and thanks.
> 
> La Gente Del Valle Imperial presents Super Show 15*
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)

GOOD WORK VICTOR...THANKS FOR THE INFO


----------



## LA GENTE V.I CASPE (Aug 11, 2006)

queonda tio quepasa lokote listo para elcho de la gente ya casi termino la ranfla que estoy armando es chingona  :thumbsup:


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)

*YO WHAT UP EVERYONE? JUST WONDERING IF ANY OF YOU KNOW WHERE I CAN GET A FLYER FROM?*


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

what up every 1 yah they having it..see u vic,mando,fukn chungi.hope we dont get the boot hahahahahahahahaha. top doog u should head out there,tell lil al too... hey big rich u guys should come down to the valley.hit mexicalli on fri show on sat.ask bird and the s.d crew they would come down everyone we had.


----------



## The Trophy Guy (Oct 17, 2006)

The flyer is being worked on and will soon be posted on my website thetrophyguy.com. It will also be on myspace/thetrophyguy.

More info will come...
Victor "The Trophy Guy"


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The Trophy Guy_@Sep 20 2007, 08:48 AM~8831880
> *The flyer is being worked on and will soon be posted on my website thetrophyguy.com.  It will also be on myspace/thetrophyguy.
> 
> More info will come...
> ...


 :biggrin: Flyer out yet? :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

hi everyone :wave: :wave:


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Sep 22 2007, 08:42 PM~8849759
> *hi everyone :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big boy 1_@Sep 22 2007, 07:19 AM~8846536
> *:biggrin: Flyer out yet? :biggrin:
> *


YES IS IT


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

WILL BE THERE 4 SURE GOT MY BOOTH ALREADY CANT WAIT THIS IS ALWAYS A GREAT SHOW.


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

I got my pre reg in the mail already :biggrin: 
But no car this year


----------



## roch83 (Jun 18, 2007)

WILL THERE BE A HOP


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

yeah there's going to be a hop


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## NOTORIOUS68 (Nov 8, 2004)

WHOS GOT A COPY OF THE FLYER ?????


----------



## BigPete (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS68_@Oct 1 2007, 01:14 PM~8908713
> *WHOS GOT A COPY OF THE FLYER ?????
> *


i have one but i dont have a scanner


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

WHOS GOING ???????????????


----------



## The Trophy Guy (Oct 17, 2006)

If La Gente approves the flyer TODAY, I will be posting it. I sent them a copy yesterday afternoon. Should know anytime time now. Sorry for the delay people.


YES...THERE WILL BE HOP WITH CASH PRIZES AND I'LL BE SPONSORING THE TROPHIES FOR THE HOP.. 

Hang in there
Victor "The Trophy Guy"


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by The Trophy Guy_@Oct 2 2007, 07:46 AM~8914498
> *If La Gente approves the flyer TODAY, I will be posting it. I sent them a copy yesterday afternoon.  Should know anytime time now.  Sorry for the delay people.
> YES...THERE WILL BE HOP WITH CASH PRIZES AND I'LL BE SPONSORING THE TROPHIES FOR THE HOP..
> 
> ...



DONT 4 GET 2 PUT MY NAME ON THE FLYER. O.G.RIDER WILL BE FILMING THIS EVENT...


----------



## sixninebuicks (Aug 31, 2007)

:wave:Intruders Car Club Phx, Az will be there!


----------



## westup (Jun 28, 2007)

Sup everyone, my homeboy The Trophy Guy ask If I can post this up.

LA GENTE DEL VALLE IMPERIAL - SUPERSHOW 15 - Sat. October 27


----------



## westup (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigentmagazine_@Aug 23 2007, 08:18 PM~8628983
> *IS LA GENTE CAR CLUB HAVING A SHOW THIS YEAR? HIT ME UP IF ANYONE HAS INFO ON THAT! THANKS
> 
> ARMANDO "BIG MANDO" ALDAMA
> ...


My homeboy THE TROPHY GUY ask If I can post the flyer...so here you go.


----------



## The Trophy Guy (Oct 17, 2006)

Hey Mikee, thanks for posting the flyer for me. You know how it is…too damn busy.

As you can see, the flyer is finally out. It’s at the printers now and hope to get them by Friday, Oct 5 just in time for the Vegas Super Show. La Gente will be there passing them out so make sure you grab your copy. 


For those of you that have been there, you know the routine. There is indoor and outdoor parking but you have to get there early Friday for a chance at indoor parking. And, you better have a bad ass car.


I’ve asked Mike The CD Guy to come out and entertain one of the building with his old school music he always plays. Don’t forget to join in on his cd raffles. You just might walk away some firme musica. 


This show is always a good family event so bring the kids the grandmas and to grampas too. There is always a good selection of vendors so bring along some $$$$ and support them. For us veteranos, *cold Bud and Bud Light* will be sold by Alford Distributing in the main building right behind the grandstand. And like any other show, there are always some fine looking ladies struttin’ their stuff. Bring your cameras and camcorders. 


Rocky Padilla and his band will there. If you have not yet heard them, now is your chance. They are BAD (as is real GOOD). Rocky has been on tour with the likes of *War, Joe Bataan, Malo, Tierra, El Chicano, Thee Midnighters, Baby Bash, Lil Rob and ZAPP & Roger* just to name a few. 


I’ll be putting my boys, *Imperial Valley’s own, Mike-G & Milio *on stage for a while too. I already have their song "4 The Radio" getting airplay. I’ll have plenty of their CDs to give away so come out and give them a listen. 

Out of LA, I can’t forget my homie MOZ and his manager Mike Mendez. MOZ too will be on stage and he’ll be bringing along his :biggrin: MOZTER HUNNIES :biggrin: . He too always has CDs to give away. 


Last but not least, come on out and check out Chingo Bling. He’s being called the Latin Hip Hop Idol. Ladies…we want you all front and center stage. 


*Security will be strictly enforced so please not colors or attitudes. * 

For more info, you can call my Kid Brother Pablo or Franco or myself. The numbers are all listed on the flyer. 


So come on guys, where my people at:
Viejitos, Uniques, Imperials, Rollerz Only, Trucha, Vecinos, Road Kings, Thee Originals, Empire Classics, Classics, Latin Bombas, Classic Lowriders, Pharoahs South Bay, Sultans, Reality, Nite Life Santa Barbara, Brown Pryde Mexicali, Mi Vida, Temptation, Latin Style, Dukes, LA Style,Immaculate Ones, Techniques, The Artistics, Old Memories, USE, LatinMagic Oldies, Radio Aztlan Angel Baby, Together, Legends, Finest, Stylistics, Royal Fantasies, Goodtimes, City Cruiser, Still Tippin, Klique, Crowd, Bajitos De Coachella, New Class, Majestics, Santana, Pride, Shot Callers Bike Club, Devotion, Pachucos, Classcs Memories, Romans Bike Club, Danny De La Paz, Down South just to name a few. If I left your club out, I assure you it was unintentional.

Drop a note a let us know you were here.

As always, 
Victor “The Trophy Guy” is posting it


----------



## westup (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The Trophy Guy_@Oct 4 2007, 10:08 AM~8930639
> *Hey Mikee, thanks for posting the flyer for me.  You know how it is…too damn busy.
> 
> As you can see, the flyer is finally out.  It’s at the printers now and hope to get them by Friday, Oct 5 just in time for the Vegas Super Show.  La Gente will be there passing them out so make sure you grab your copy.
> ...


----------



## westup (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## westup (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## westup (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## westup (Jun 28, 2007)

LA GENTE DEL VALLE IMPERIAL - SUPER SHOW 15 - OCT. 27, 2007
along with The Valley's Q96 KSIQ-FM, BUDWEISER, ALFORD DISTRIBUTING and THE TROPHY GUY 
All taking place at.....IMPERIAL VALLEY EXPO

Cash Prizes For:

BEST IN SHOW-
HOP Contest-
BIKINI Contest-

Check it out, you can also log on to....WWW.THETROPHYGUY.COM for more detailed information.My Webpage


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FINESTCARCLUB_@Sep 14 2007, 12:18 AM~8788345
> *what up  every 1 yah they having it..see u vic,mando,fukn chungi.hope we dont get the boot  hahahahahahahahaha.  top doog  u should head out there,tell lil al too...  hey big rich  u guys should come down to the valley.hit mexicalli on fri show on sat.ask bird and the s.d crew they would come down everyone we had.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Uniques are getting together for this one. I know we are bringing cars down from Orange county and desert empire let's get a couple from Inland and Los angeles this is a good show. 

Yuma cars confirmed to go we might have more but these are ready
1991 Chevy truck (2007 truck of the Year) 
1931 Chevy car (full custom)
1974 Caprice (semi Custom)
1975 Cordova (Street)
1979 Cordova (Semi custom)
1985 Cutlass (Semi custom)
1963 Impala (Full custom)
1962 Impala (Street)
1980 Monte Carlo (Street)
1970 Impala (Street)
1982 Monte carlo (Mild)

Orange county

Los angeles

Meza AZ

Inland empire

Desert empire


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Oct 8 2007, 07:39 PM~8956366
> *Uniques are getting together for this one. I know we are bringing cars down from Orange county and desert empire let's get a couple from Inland and Los angeles this is a good show.
> 
> Yuma cars confirmed to go we might have more but these are ready
> ...


hey what's up bro. we appreciate you guys getting together to show up for our show. heres a copy of the application if you got any questions hit me up the number is on the bottom...franco


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wikedmexikan_@Oct 8 2007, 11:49 PM~8957683
> *hey what's up bro. we appreciate you guys getting together to show up for our show. heres a copy of the application if you got any questions hit me up the number is on the bottom...franco
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Pablo sent them to me last week I have them being filled out already.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Oct 9 2007, 06:42 AM~8958915
> *Thanks Pablo sent them to me last week I have them being filled out already.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Oct 8 2007, 08:39 PM~8956366
> *Uniques are getting together for this one. I know we are bringing cars down from Orange county and desert empire let's get a couple from Inland and Los angeles this is a good show.
> 
> Yuma cars confirmed to go we might have more but these are ready
> ...



:0 :0


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Crazy Cutty, O.G.RIDER



bring me a pocket rocket Tony. :biggrin:


----------



## The Trophy Guy (Oct 17, 2006)

*THE ICE CREAM MAN IS COMING!!!! THE ICE CREAM MAN IS COMING!!! MOM GIVE ME SOME MONEY.*

TTT
Victor "The Trophy Guy"


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Oct 2 2007, 09:47 AM~8915540
> *DONT 4 GET 2 PUT MY NAME ON THE FLYER*


 :roflmao:


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wikedmexikan_@Oct 9 2007, 11:09 PM~8966465
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Hey we sent 13 pre regs from Yuma can you confirm when you guy's get them they went out today.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Oct 8 2007, 08:39 PM~8956366
> *Uniques are getting together for this one. I know we are bringing cars down from Orange county and desert empire let's get a couple from Inland and Los angeles this is a good show.
> 
> Yuma cars confirmed to go we might have more but these are ready
> ...


Updated Cars going to La gente will continue updating as we get confirmation on other chapters


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Oct 11 2007, 04:15 PM~8980213
> *Hey we sent 13 pre regs from Yuma can you confirm when you guy's get them they went out today.
> *


yeah i talked to mando already today he said that he already sent in some apps in the mail i think today he said. and some cash for the orange chapter. you got any questions give me a call, i'm doing all the registration n'shit this year.


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## KIKOUNO (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigentmagazine_@Aug 23 2007, 08:18 PM~8628983
> *IS LA GENTE CAR CLUB HAVING A SHOW THIS YEAR? HIT ME UP IF ANYONE HAS INFO ON THAT! THANKS
> 
> ARMANDO "BIG MANDO" ALDAMA
> ...


how much for the hop :biggrin:


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

i'll let you know when i find out.


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

victor where were u in vegas.. i seen pablo and big franco but no victor...oh well see yah at the camper.maybe i can pull a lil og juice card and go behind the stage hahahhahahha


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

WHATS THE RULES, CLASSES, AND PAYOUT FOR THE HOP?


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

I'll be rollin' out there


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

see ya there wanna hop like the ol days hahahahahaha jk..oh wait that was yuma.tell lil al to take the drop


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

He'll be rollin' out there in his drop top also.


----------



## The Trophy Guy (Oct 17, 2006)

Hell yeah, Finest, I was in Vegas. Sorry I missed you. I drove in on Friday and left Monday afternoon. Can you say P A R T Y!!!

I'll be bringing my RV and will park it at my usual spot with plenty of cold stuff. I'll be driving in on Friday afternoon. You'll need my TTG VIP PASS to get in :biggrin: . Sorry, no ugly guys and no ladies over 35 :biggrin: 

Make sure you check out my boys Mike-G and Milio right out of the Valle Imperial performing at the show. I'm their manager and we're busting loose. I'm already working on a deal where they might open for Baby Bash here in the LA Area. Gotta another deal working for Vegas. We're doing a car show in November in the OC. I'll have a few CDs to give away.  So come on out and check them out.

In the meantime, I'm trying to get the scoop on the HOP and will post it as soon as I get it. I know the standard rules apply, though. $25 pre reg and $30 at the gate. 2 persons per entry and all others pay. There will be money for 1st, 2nd and 3rd but I don't know the amounts as of yet. In any case, if less than 2 entries, the hop will considered an exhibition. 

So come on all
bump and grind 
don't you be 
left behind


Victor "The Trophy Guy"


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Trophy Guy_@Oct 17 2007, 06:24 AM~9020875
> * We're doing a car show in November in the OC.  *


is that the one that uniques is throwing?


----------



## CHICANO760 (Oct 19, 2007)

LA GENTE SHOW IS STILL ON... NEXT WEEKEND... THE 27


----------



## westup (Jun 28, 2007)

Oct. 27, 2007 IMPERIAL VALLEY EXPO CENTER


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by westup_@Oct 21 2007, 03:57 PM~9052049
> *Oct. 27, 2007 IMPERIAL VALLEY EXPO CENTER
> *


Groupe San Deigo will be there :thumbsup: 

hopefully the fires up in the moutains off the I-8 are out by then


----------



## rudogg760 (Dec 7, 2006)

"So come on guys, where my people at:
Viejitos, Uniques, Imperials, Rollerz Only, Trucha, Vecinos, Road Kings, Thee Originals, Empire Classics, Classics, Latin Bombas, Classic Lowriders, Pharoahs South Bay, Sultans, Reality, Nite Life Santa Barbara, Brown Pryde Mexicali, Mi Vida, Temptation, Latin Style, Dukes, LA Style,Immaculate Ones, Techniques, The Artistics, Old Memories, USE, LatinMagic Oldies, Radio Aztlan Angel Baby, Together, Legends, Finest, Stylistics, Royal Fantasies, Goodtimes, City Cruiser, Still Tippin, Klique, Crowd, Bajitos De Coachella, New Class, Majestics, Santana, Pride, Shot Callers Bike Club, Devotion, Pachucos, Classcs Memories, Romans Bike Club, Danny De La Paz, Down South just to name a few. If I left your club out, I assure you it was unintentional.

Drop a note a let us know you were here.

As always, 
Victor “The Trophy Guy” is posting it " 


SUNSET CRUISERS CC WILL BE THERE :wave:


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

Royal Fantasies will be there


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

hey victor its richard....hey have u talked to pablo.they moved in 30000 people to e.c. last night from diego. the casa de manana bldg. is being used to feed some of them. let me know whats happening. we had this happen before but we couldnt cancel because the races are gonna start. so let me know what pablo says


----------



## W H A T (Oct 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FINESTCARCLUB_@Oct 23 2007, 10:19 AM~9065106
> *hey victor  its richard....hey have u talked to pablo.they moved in 30000  people to e.c. last night from diego.  the casa de manana bldg. is being used to feed some of them.    let me know whats happening.  we had this happen before but we couldnt cancel because the races are gonna start.  so let me know what pablo says
> *


30000 fuck thats a lot of people.... whats up foo going to the show :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FINESTCARCLUB_@Oct 23 2007, 10:19 AM~9065106
> *hey victor  its richard....hey have u talked to pablo.they moved in 30000  people to e.c. last night from diego.  the casa de manana bldg. is being used to feed some of them.    let me know whats happening.  we had this happen before but we couldnt cancel because the races are gonna start.  so let me know what pablo says
> *



move the ppl to the motel across the road.


----------



## The Trophy Guy (Oct 17, 2006)

Got a call into Pablo. He's calling the fairgrounds and will get back to me. I'll do a post with the correct info once it comes in. In the meantime, everyone just hang in there. Let's not squash this yet. 

Victor "The Trophy Guy"


----------



## The Trophy Guy (Oct 17, 2006)

Just got off the phone with Pablo. He was in contact with the local disaster office and the fairgrounds. 

There never has been 30,000 displaced persons in the valley and especially not in the fairgrounds. Since then, most have returned to their homes in the SD County. Pablo was led to believe that SD would first fill such places as the Convention Center, the Sports Arena and Qualcom Stadium before encouraging evacuated people to come down to the valley. Can it happen? Of course, if things get extremely worse. It's unlikely, though. The fairgrounds is, however, accepting livestock as they have the facility to shelter those animals affected by the fire but that would not interfere with the show..

As of right now, things are still moving forward in a positive way. Please spread thh word. THE SHOW MUST GO ON!!
La Gente realizes that it may affect the commute of those coming from SD and general vacinity. Worse case, come through Riverside. If things change for the worse, they will make every effort to notify all that have already submitted their pre reg and put the word out as quickly as possible. 

As a side note, me in my motorhome, Uniques OC and LA, Temptation, De Aguellas and some of the Viejitos OC will be caravaning on Friday to the Valley. Anybody else want to joine us. We'll be leaving the LA and OC area about noon on Friday. 

If anyone else has any questions or concerns, call Pablo or Franco. Their numbers are on the flyer. Or, you can call me.

Victor "The Trophy Guy"  
310-938-9400


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Oct 23 2007, 12:26 PM~9066679
> *move the ppl to the motel across the road.
> *


i think they would...but i think all the rooms are already booked


----------



## GROUPEC (Jan 9, 2007)

Groupe san Diego will be there even if we have to go around the fire, My Kids are looking forward for the show breaking out a new lowrider bike out there. 



Hope everything goes write peace out brothers ! :biggrin:


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

they set the emergency procedure in place....they closed the freeway heading west on the 8....there is now a big fire in julian.they had breakfast at the casa de manana bldg this morn. the livestock are movin into the stables.
i have info from the county emergency plan........i know it wont be cancelled.because its always booked and paid and theres no other event time available....wasnt saying it was. just giving peeps the heads up.like w motels and shit. thats all


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Uniques Yuma will be leaving Friday starting With the Lowrider Truck of the Year Krazy Kreation, I will leave at 2PM from Yuma and be waiting in line to get in. 










And Yes why not I am taking my 1931 checy jsut our of the shop getting final details tonight for cleaning tommorow


----------



## ROLLER27 (Oct 23, 2007)

ROLLERZ ONLY WILL BE THERE. OC 2 IE


----------



## sixninebuicks (Aug 31, 2007)

:wave: :wave: Intruders Car Club Phx. Az will be there supporting the show.


----------



## Rick80 (Jun 27, 2005)

DESERT DREAMS WILL HAVE 7 RIDES THERE  DD 4 LIFE


----------



## BigPete (Sep 27, 2005)

so far its still on


----------



## The Trophy Guy (Oct 17, 2006)

Alright... here is the real low down... (get it.. low as in lowrider).. 

They are NOT feeding people at the fairgrounds. There are a few big rig drivers having come off the mountain but not what it is being made to sound like by some. This was confirmed by La Gente CC... And, I, The Trophy Guy, believe it.

Yes, they have livestock, but only a few. They are not being over run by animals evacuated by the fires. 

So, AS OF RIGHT NOW, THE CAR SHOW IS GOING TO HAPPEN. Let's not make things worse..... let's make them better. Come and check out Mike G & Milio, MOZ and his MOZTERMAN Bunnies, Rockie Padilla and Chingo Bling... 

Ora, Gente.... let's unite. Unity in the community... Imperiall Valley Expo, Imperial Valley, CA... 

Victor "The Trophy Guy" is posting it again...


----------



## sixninebuicks (Aug 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The Trophy Guy_@Oct 24 2007, 05:31 PM~9076185
> * Alright... here is the real low down... (get it.. low as in lowrider)..
> 
> They are NOT feeding people at the fairgrounds.  There are a few big rig drivers having come off the mountain but not what it is being made to sound like by some.  This was confirmed by La Gente CC...  And, I, The Trophy Guy, believe it.
> ...


 :wave: :wave: CANT WAIT. INTRUDERS CAR CLUB OF PHOENIX ARIZONA WILL BE THERE!


----------



## ROLLER27 (Oct 23, 2007)

THANKS FOR THE UP DATES VICTOR. ROLLERZ ONLY OC-2-IE WILL SEE YOU THERE. :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLER27 (Oct 23, 2007)

THANKS FOR THE UP DATES VICTOR. ROLLERZ ONLY OC-2-IE WILL SEE YOU T THERE. :biggrin:


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rick80_@Oct 24 2007, 04:51 PM~9075932
> * DESERT DREAMS WILL HAVE 7 RIDES THERE  DD 4 LIFE
> *


see u guys friday.........


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)




----------



## The Trophy Guy (Oct 17, 2006)

It seems that firemen are getting a handle on all fires throughout So Cal. Thank god for that but it is sad of all the homes that have been lost to the fire. Arson is suspected in at least one fire. What a sicko. I hope they catch that fool and cut his huevos off. 

Anyhow. Satuday is right around the corner. If nothing unexpected comes up with the fires, the show will go on. Looking forward to seeing you all out there. 

Come on out and support. 
Everyone have a great day.
Victor "The Trophy Guy"


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

FRIDAY MOVE IN
5PM-10PM

SATURDAY MOVE IN 
5AM-10AM

see you guys there.


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

SO WHAT ARE THE PAYOUTS AND RULES FOR THE HOP? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

The Boys from Los Angeles(UNIQUES) will be there to support :thumbsup:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

I PROLLY WOULDA ROLLED IF IT WAS ON SUNDAY. MY SAT IS BOOKED SOLID. GOODLUCK WITH THE EVENT :wave:


----------



## The Trophy Guy (Oct 17, 2006)

Screwed Up Loco... the only reason they do it on Saturday is because most have to drive a long ways just to get there. Most show up on Friday, kick it over the border in Mexicali and wake up with a massive hang over on Saturday. They then party again on Saturday after the show and head out, still with a massive hang over, on Sunday. We can all recover at our work on Monday. It's just one big party weekend. 

Isn't that right? 

Sorry you can't make it.

It really is a pretty good show. Maybe next year.

Enjoy,
Victor "The Trophy Guy"


----------



## W H A T (Oct 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CPT BOY_@Oct 25 2007, 08:48 PM~9085882
> * The Boys from Los Angeles(UNIQUES) will be there to support :thumbsup:
> *


Damn ! we'll see you guy's here were loading up in Yuma already.


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Oct 26 2007, 07:39 AM~9088086
> *Damn ! we'll see you guy's here were loading up in Yuma already.
> *



see you homies on the freeway. :cheesy:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Oct 26 2007, 10:00 AM~9089259
> *see you homies on the freeway.  :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Turn out for Friday Night was off the hook. La gente is doing a good job setting up cars line moved fast. See you guy's at 6am tommorow. I think there at least 150 cars already, the show is going to be a good supershow.


----------



## W H A T (Oct 30, 2005)

same shit every year :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GROUPEC (Jan 9, 2007)

La Gente Show was good like every year,little hot looking forward to next year keep up the good work


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by W H A T_@Oct 27 2007, 12:06 PM~9095923
> *same shit every year :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:thumbsdown: 
you talk alot of shit but you're the type of person who tries to get in free every year...and don't have the ride to back it up.


----------



## 1 blck 66 (Sep 3, 2005)

always a good show, looking forward to it every year!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

Heard it was a great show...Ill be there next year


----------



## az63 (Sep 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big boy 1_@Oct 28 2007, 11:04 AM~9100052
> *Heard it was a great show...Ill be there next year
> *


thanks to all la gente car club it was a good show ,will make it back next year .not bad we got 3 out of 4 a 1 st an too 2 nds intruders phx az ,again thanks to all of you lagente se you nex year :wave: :wave: :wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

thanks guys. glad you had a good time.


----------



## chino2dapimp (Mar 11, 2006)

i went and parked my 66 chevy truck inside so that it wouldnt be outside, my lil bro won 1st in the beach crusier part though


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=370720


----------



## ROLLER27 (Oct 23, 2007)

THANKS FOR HAVING US. HOPE 2 SEE U GUYS NEXT YEAR. ROLLERZ ONLY OC-2-IE :biggrin:


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

good show. victor the trophy guy was getting down on the mic. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Great Show I had a Blast. There is no Question that this show is top priority on Uniques Agenda for Next Year La Gente is a class act there member's treated us like A good Host should treat there guests, and all I have to say is Thanks to La Gente for having such a great show I hope Next Year I can take Krazy Kreation as a two time Lowrider truck of the Year If not oh well I'll take it anyway's. 

I have to take my hat off to the Crowd they have supported this show for a long time and in my short time of attending show's I have never seen such a big turn out from 1 club. Damn 1 building for 1 club.


----------



## W H A T (Oct 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wikedmexikan_@Oct 28 2007, 08:23 AM~9099501
> *:thumbsdown:
> you talk alot of shit but you're the type of person who tries to get in free every year...and don't have the ride to back it up.
> *


dont trip im building something for all you fucks that talk shit and if you wanna pull up then lets do this you know where im at..... working on your club members cars :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigPete (Sep 27, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 dam he got you on that one :biggrin: :biggrin: and the only cars you guys have are cars that were rejected by masa ... sorry to say but your best car is a car with the heart of a majestic....i gotta go for now i cant realy say im talking shit cuz im talking reality...... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :0 :0


----------



## BigPete (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wikedmexikan_@Oct 28 2007, 07:23 AM~9099501
> *:thumbsdown:
> you talk alot of shit but you're the type of person who tries to get in free every year...and don't have the ride to back it up.
> *


a free show is always good..... we havent paid to go into that show in the last 4 or 5 years and pig shit as a security you gotta be kidding not even the little kids respect him :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chino2dapimp (Mar 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPete_@Oct 29 2007, 03:22 PM~9108333
> *a free show is always good.....  we havent paid to go into that show in the last 4 or 5 years and pig shit as a security you gotta be kidding not even the little kids respect him :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 thats funny cuz i punked pigshit on sunday too, mutha fucka trying to tell an ese what to do , he gots me fucked up.


----------



## W H A T (Oct 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chino2dapimp_@Oct 29 2007, 05:12 PM~9109190
> *thats funny cuz i punked pigshit on sunday too, mutha fucka trying to tell an ese what to do , he gots me fucked up.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## djxsd (Jun 14, 2006)

thanks madoemex we all have a good time in el centro . dont know what the homies talking about though about cars rejected by masa????


----------



## moros (Jul 10, 2007)

DON'T LOOK AT ME LIL PUPPET .


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2007)

Whats up! Hats of to La Gente! It was another bomb ass show!!!! Pics from this years show will be up on our page NOV. 5 2007. Be sure to check that out!!!!!!


A few pics from the show!!! VICTOR HIT ME UP LOCO!!!!!
























































BIG Ent. Magazine - La Gente Super Show Preview


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigentmagazine_@Nov 1 2007, 04:23 PM~9133497
> *Whats up! Hats of to La Gente! It was another bomb ass show!!!! Pics from this years show will be up on our page NOV. 5 2007. Be sure to check that out!!!!!!
> A few pics from the show!!! VICTOR HIT ME UP LOCO!!!!!
> 
> ...


Wish I was there bro.


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djxsd_@Oct 31 2007, 09:27 PM~9127418
> *thanks madoemex we all have a good time in el centro . dont know what the homies talking about though about cars rejected by masa????
> *


hey does big mike want to sell the blazer....or is it masas????or do they want to buy a chrome frame? i got my frame done when pops got his done


----------



## The Trophy Guy (Oct 17, 2006)

Now, didn't Victor "The Trophy Guy" tell you all that the La Gente Car Show was going to be OFF THE HOOK. They've been doing it for quite some time and are very experienced. But remember, it only happens because off all the support they get. You guys all came through and supported. I especially want to personally thank those of you that came to support me. Your support does not go unnoticed.

If you were there, you be knowing what I'm talking about. If you weren't, mark it on your calendar for next year once the date is set. I assure you, a good time was had by all.

So what's up Mando. They are some bad ass picture. Glad to finally do a hand shake with you. Thanks for all the love you gave with the pictures. Gracia amigo. My regards to Edward as well. 

In case anyone is interested,

Old Memories San Gabriel Valley is having their annual toy drive on November 10 in Downey. This is always a great show and I'll be there.

A show & toy and food drive at Tustin High School in the OC is being held November 11. I'll be there too. 

Drop me a line if you want more info.

Again, congratulation to La Gente De Velle Imperial for a great show. Hopefully you'll let me come back next year 

Warm regards to all,
Victor "The Trophy Guy"


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

WHATS THE DEAL WITH THIS YEAR 
ANY ONE HAVE ANY INFO


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

Be Patient :wave:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Aug 13 2008, 08:52 PM~11338699
> *Be Patient :wave:
> *


THERES ONLY 2 MONTHS LEFT
IF THERE HAVEING IT AROUND THE SAME TIME AS THERE LAST SHOW


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Aug 16 2008, 02:33 PM~11360018
> *THERES ONLY 2 MONTHS LEFT
> IF THERE HAVEING IT AROUND THE SAME TIME AS THERE LAST SHOW
> *


they alway's have it at the same time. I alway's plan on going and it alway's happens. Don't worry just plan it for the end of october 2 weeks after the las vegas super show, and the show will happen. I love this show and recomend it to everyone.


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

I JUST FINISHED TALKING TO SOME OF THE LA GENTE GUYS AND THEY ARE WORKING ON THE FLYER.AS SOON AS I GET ONE I WILL POST ON HERE....


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ABEL760_@Aug 16 2008, 10:38 PM~11362816
> *I JUST FINISHED TALKING TO SOME OF THE LA GENTE GUYS AND THEY ARE WORKING ON THE FLYER.AS SOON AS I GET ONE I WILL POST ON  HERE....
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

What's up Paco,Rich,Martin,and the rest of LaGente del IV any news on the show this year. Franco,I'll probably be at Las Vegas again this year.Ahi te wacho.


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ABEL760_@Aug 16 2008, 11:38 PM~11362816
> *I JUST FINISHED TALKING TO SOME OF THE LA GENTE GUYS AND THEY ARE WORKING ON THE FLYER.AS SOON AS I GET ONE I WILL POST ON  HERE....
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## 79 Brougham (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Aug 22 2008, 04:48 PM~11414789
> *
> *


X2 :dunno: :yessad:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

friday move in: 5pm-10pm
saturday move in: 5am-10am
showtime: 11am-5pm

pre-regristration: vehicles $25/$30 day of show
pre-regristration: bicycles/motorcycles $15/$20 day of show


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

YOU BEAT ME TO IT HOMEY... GOOD LOOKING OUT..


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2008)

No se les olvide ponerse un Flyer aqui por fa :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2008)

:dunno:


----------



## kikou-no (Apr 21, 2006)

INDIVIDUALS SAN DIEGO WE BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kikou-no_@Aug 29 2008, 12:22 AM~11468602
> *INDIVIDUALS SAN DIEGO WE BE THERE :biggrin:
> *


    :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Ill be there! Its my B-Day also!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Aug 22 2008, 07:04 PM~11414902
> *friday move in: 5pm-10pm
> saturday move in: 5am-10am
> showtime: 11am-5pm
> ...


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Sep 3 2008, 08:40 PM~11511812
> *:biggrin:
> *


OK RAZA... ITS TIME TO VISIT THE DESERT AND SUPPORT THIS SHOW !!! I KNOW SAN DIEGO REPRESENTS WELL HERE !!!!


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)

there is a car show fo sho! 10-25-2008 b there or b square


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

QUE ONDA FRANCO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigPete (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Video from last years car hop! 

La Gente Super Show 2007 Car Hop


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Pics from lasts years show!

La Super Show 2007 pics - B.E.M. Myspace


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

Are you going mando? I might make it out there
You think guy will be out there again?


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Hell yeah TOPDOGG! Its my B-DAY OCT 25TH! I GOTTA GO PARTY LO-LO STYLE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

Damn, looks like you might need some help in there. :biggrin: 
Happy early B-day and I'll spot you the first cold one, if I make it.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Oct 6 2008, 07:47 PM~11797180
> *Damn, looks like you might need some help in there.  :biggrin:
> Happy early B-day and I'll spot you the first cold one, if I make it.
> 
> *



Hell yeah sounds good! Let me know if you go! Its gonna be a good show like always!


----------



## KABRON (Jan 22, 2008)

DELEGETION C.C AND B.C- SAN DIEGO WILL BE THERE


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Oct 6 2008, 07:41 PM~11797105
> *Hell yeah TOPDOGG! Its my B-DAY OCT 25TH! I GOTTA GO PARTY LO-LO STYLE!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


chichis christ 

:cheesy:


----------



## 79 Brougham (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KABRON_@Oct 13 2008, 10:31 PM~11855668
> *DELEGETION C.C AND B.C- SAN DIEGO WILL BE THERE
> *


Y LLO QUE KABRON


----------



## KABRON (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 79 Brougham_@Oct 16 2008, 11:11 PM~11889575
> *Y LLO QUE        KABRON
> *


AND DELEGEATION CEN-CAL
MY BAD CARNAL...HAHAHA


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 79 Brougham (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KABRON_@Oct 16 2008, 11:37 PM~11889897
> *AND DELEGEATION CEN-CAL
> MY BAD CARNAL...HAHAHA
> *


aora si   :wave:


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

TTT


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

Is there still going to be a hop?


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## sixninebuicks (Aug 31, 2007)




----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by B Town Fernie_@Oct 22 2008, 10:23 AM~11939762
> *Is there still going to be a hop?
> *


as far as i know.


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

ttt


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

ANY OF BROWN SOCIETY FROM DOWN THERE GOING? :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

don't know


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

WHEN IS THE NEXT SHOW DOWN THERE?
SUMMER TIME SHOW  
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

i'll keep you posted. but a summertime show down here generally isn't the best idea. i don't mind it, but people coming from out of county probably wouldn't like the 115 degree weather.


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

ANYONE HAVE PICS?


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=438193


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

Good Show :thumbsup:


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by B Town Fernie_@Oct 26 2008, 03:59 PM~11977703
> *Good Show :thumbsup:
> *



thanks. appreciate everybody comin' out to represent through these tough times. :thumbsup:


----------



## lowri64 (Aug 6, 2008)

NICE SHOW, CONGRATS TO LA GENTE CC FOR A COOL SHOW TOO BAD I MISS THE SHOW THIS YEAR, NEXT YEAR WILL BE THERE WHO PLACE ON THE EURO CLASS??? :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

i think it was a scion tc. that shit was pretty bad ass.


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

any pics from the hop?


----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)

[/img]


----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)

Sorry no hop pictures...it was too hot and I wasn't feeling good...Congradulations to La Gente CC on their show...and to all the winners too...big ups to Unique Ladies SDCC/SDBC, Just II Loww CC and The CrowdCC ...we had a blast at the hotel...


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hypnotiqsd_@Oct 27 2008, 05:44 PM~11988046
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hypnotiqsd_@Oct 27 2008, 06:11 PM~11988391
> *Sorry no hop pictures...it was too hot and I wasn't feeling good...Congradulations to La Gente CC on their show...and to all the winners too...big ups to Unique Ladies SDCC/SDBC, Just II Loww CC and The CrowdCC ...we had a blast at the hotel...
> *


 :thumbsup: 
damn there were a lot of nice rides. too bad i was too damn busy to check any of them out.


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by themadmexican_@Oct 27 2008, 09:42 PM~11991556
> *:thumbsup:
> damn there were a lot of nice rides.  too bad i was too damn busy to check any of them out.
> *


u guys have this show every year around this month or whats up with having a show in the beginning of the the year (2009) :biggrin:


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by felix96_@Oct 28 2008, 04:12 PM~11997957
> *u guys have this show every year around this month or whats up with having a show in the beginning of the the year (2009) :biggrin:
> *


dont' know, just works out like that i guess. everybody already became used to it being 3rd week of october.


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

NICE PICS!!!


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

_*THANX TO LA GENTE C.C....... IT WAS A GOOD SHOW... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *_ _* BIG SHOUT OUT TO THE CROWD C.C., AND UNIQUE LADIES C.C........*_ :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FIRME80_@Oct 29 2008, 02:20 PM~12007658
> *THANX TO LA GENTE C.C....... IT WAS A GOOD SHOW...  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:    BIG SHOUT OUT TO THE CROWD C.C., AND UNIQUE LADIES C.C........ :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)

THANK YOU FIRME80


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

ALL WAYS A NICE SHOW. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowRider Mike (Aug 7, 2008)




----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

OCTOBER 24, 2009. MARK YOUR CALENDARS!!!


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by themadmexican_@Mar 17 2009, 09:36 PM~13310448
> *OCTOBER 24, 2009. MARK YOUR CALENDARS!!!
> 
> 
> *


 ORALE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## snoopy0 (Jan 15, 2010)

anyone out there :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Mister 76 (Feb 4, 2008)

See you there....... :biggrin:


----------



## Mister 76 (Feb 4, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1006/TOGETHER%20CRUISE%20NIGHT%20NEW.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
 SEPT24, 2O10!! STARTS BETWEEN 6 - 6:30!! LETS ALL HANG OUT & HAVE A GOOD TIME!! HOPE YOO ALL CAN MAKE IT. THANK YOO. 

]


----------



## mustangmike (May 10, 2010)




----------



## Mister 76 (Feb 4, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

those are great pics ,this year is going to be great show just like last year :biggrin:


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mustangmike_@Sep 23 2010, 04:32 PM~18645834
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Let's keep this moving... :thumbsup:


----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)

TTT for LA GENTE CC


----------



## StreetQueenz49 (Oct 12, 2010)

Can anyone help me find the car registration form for this years show? I've been trying to find it, but layitlow ain't so easy to navigate.*  :uh: *


----------



## Mister 76 (Feb 4, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

:wow:


----------



## blackngold (Jul 22, 2008)

STYLISTICS family will be in the house!


----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## mike661 (May 18, 2010)




----------



## StreetQueenz49 (Oct 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mister 76_@Oct 12 2010, 10:44 PM~18796748
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!!! It's a big help!!! See you all then, Street Kingz and Street Queenz will be in the house!


----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

dam it's almost time :wow:


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by blackngold_@Oct 13 2010, 06:47 AM~18798255
> *STYLISTICS family will be in the house!
> *


ttft :thumbsup:


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

PICS???? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Mister 76 (Feb 4, 2008)

Go to post ur rides for pic's :biggrin:


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

TO THE TOP FOR A GOOD ASS SHOW


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

More on my blog. Link in my signature. Great show! Great people!


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by .Mr.Inc._@Oct 26 2010, 10:57 PM~18919317
> *TO THE TOP FOR A GOOD ASS SHOW
> *


X2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mister 76 (Feb 4, 2008)

:naughty:


----------

